# Anyone try these cell phone mounts or recommend on for 2014 cruze



## klojean (Nov 26, 2016)

HELLO ALL I CANT SEEM TO FIND A GOOD SPACE FOR MY CELL. HAVE YOU USED ANY OF THESE OR HAVE A BETTER ONE TO RECOMMEND?:blink:

Chevrolet*Cruze*2014*Dashboard Mounts*-*ProClip USA


MOUNTEK | Inventors of the World's First CD Slot Car Mount


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have one of these: https://www.verizonwireless.com/accessories/vent-adhesive-combo-mount/. I use double sided molding tape cut to fit the foot on the mount and stick it to right edge of the radio display.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I used ProClip in my Blazer back in 2012 with an iPhone. Durable mount, always stuck me as bulky though. Honestly, I haven't bothered with a mount in my Cruze... Although I did use a Steelie Car Mount Kit with my Grand Prix. It's very low profile and definitely holds a phone securely.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

klojean said:


> HELLO ALL I CANT SEEM TO FIND A GOOD SPACE FOR MY CELL. HAVE YOU USED ANY OF THESE OR HAVE A BETTER ONE TO RECOMMEND?:blink:


What size phone? And do you have any preference as to where you would like it to be?


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

i highly recommend these phone mounts 

they are the scosche magicmounts

i use them in my car and on my street bike. super strong magnets


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the ottie magnet mount for the cd player, and works great.


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

I use this one in the CD slot. I really like it. It does cover some of the radio buttons, but none that I use much.

https://www.amazon.com/Koomus-Pro-C...1100&sr=8-3&keywords=cd+slot+cell+phone+mount


----------



## klojean (Nov 26, 2016)

i have an iphone ...of course i would want it where its not blocking any controls.


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

Any phone holder in a small car like this is going to obscure something, unless you mount it top front and center on the dash or windshield (although that to me makes an unacceptable blind spot and puts the phone in direct sunlight). 



Vent clip obscures an ac vent, which are already few enough in this car (although it has the benefit of cooling your phone in the summer); as well it puts the phone in a place where the steering wheel and/or your hand on the wheel possibly obscures it. Potential for hitting it when using the wiper controls. By contrast, this worked out very well in my Saab. 
A-pillar mount is on an air bag, which potentially makes your phone a 200mph projectile in an accident and leaves it difficult to reach with a power cord. This to me is the worst option. I would not use a gauge mount here for the same reason. 
Clipping to the side of the console encroaches on a location where a passenger is naturally going to put their knee. Exposes the phone and the mount to potential damage from constantly getting knocked off, and it's quite far from field of vision, so more difficult to use your phone for navigation if you do that. 
Any cd slot mount is going to partially obscure some radio control buttons, which may be relieved by the redundant controls on the steering wheel. 


I don't think there is any location in this car for a phone which doesn't create some sort of compromise. My mini-van was much easier.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

klojean said:


> i have an iphone ...of course i would want it where its not blocking any controls.


Like @stanman13 says, there is no elegant solution, but here are some of the ones I have used.

The vent mount is for when I need a GPS, so the phone I used to take these pictures, a Fire Phone, goes there normally. The steering wheel one I only use on highway trips in radar crazy areas with the WAZE app and I usually use a second iPhone if it is available.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I got this one for Christmas and have it in my 02 Silverado. I really like it. I have the CD slot holder that I got off a member here that was making them for the Cruze. I like it as well.


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

Mine comes down from windshield


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Acolombie said:


> Mine comes down from windshield


Picture?


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had a first gen Mountek for probably 4 years. Easy to use the phone and see it, it does block some of the radio but I use the steering wheel controls most of the time anyways.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I use the scocshe magic mount in my car, its mounted right above the vent to the right of my steering wheel. It blocks a majority of my vent but I don't really use them so it's NBD to me.


----------

